# Zum totenmurloc



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

occ so ich mache diesen thread auf weil das bei dem goldenen drachen alles etwas außer kontrolle gekommen ist 
schlägeriein sind ok aber nichts überheftiges mit geißel und so auch kleinere kämpfe mit monstern sind ok solange diese kurz bleiben und die monster nicht overpowert sind
Macht hier RP! Jeder kann mitmachen. Aktionen werden in * eingefasst. In etwa so: * schnippst mit den Fingern und beschwört einen Feuerball herauf*
Jeder sagt kurz, wie er aussieht, und los gehts. Tabus sind: Smielys aller art, von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ^^, Abkürzungen wie Lol oder Rofl, sich als übermächtig dazustellen (Drache , der in Menschenform gefangen ist ja, Todesschwinge in Menschenform, jederzeit dazu fähig, zum Drache zu werden nein!), anderen vorzuschreiben,wie sie zu reagieren haben( z.b. * haut XY eine rein, worauf sich eine Handfeste Schlägerei entwickelt*. XY hatte auch Magie, Druidentum oder ähnliches benutzen können. 

Ihr bestimmt, über was geredet wird. Wie in einem Gasthaus eben. Außerdem müsst ihr nicht immer ein Abenteurer oder Held sein, ihr könnt genau so gut Bauer, Händler, Dieb, Hure, Maid vom Ebenholzsee, Razunzel, Verrückter ,Verbannter... sein. Eurer Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, Hauptsache ihr seid nicht zu mächtig. ( NEIN, ihr seid NICHT Illidan, Kil'jaeden, Todesschwinge, Boss von Dalaran oder ZAM)
Titel wie Erzmagier XY oder YX der Schweigsame sind erlaubt, aber wie gesagt, bitte nicht allzu arg übertreiben. Das "Gasthaus" ist neutral, und sagen wir, dass Horde und Allianz miteinander reden können. Jeder sagt am Anfang kurz, wie er heißt ,wie er aussieht, und listetet ein paar Charaktereigenschaften auf ( mir ist grad das Wort entfallen).
Wer Lust hat,Wirt oder Schankmaid oder Spielmann zu sein,ist herzlich eingeladen, dies zu tun.
Noch was: Das ist ein Gasthaus! Besauft euch, lallt, stimmt ein Sauflied an! Damit aber die anderen auch wissen, wovon ihr singt, macht einen Link in den Dialog,in etwa so:

* leert noch einen Krug, Kichert leicht angesoffen und stimmt ein Sauflied an* Daaa wollen wir nicht zaghaft sein, bring noch ein volles Glas. Heda, Wirt, vom besten Wein dort aus dem größten Fass...

Der nächste kanns sich ja anhören und aus dem Text zitieren, um zu zeigen, dass er mit singt oder es zeigen.(* klatscht im Takt mit und singt begeistert den Refrain mit*).Ich bitte euch, keine Videos per [youtube ] [ /youtube ] rein zustellen, so dürfte es auch gehen und ich finde diese Lösung um einiges eleganter. Hmm... sonnst noch was... Ach ja:

Wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, was ihr dastellen wollt, fragt euch, ob ihr in Stande, das dazustellen. Ein zwergischer Schürfer wird wohl kaum sagen: „ Edle XYZ, dürfte ich um diesen Tanz bitten? Ich wäre hocherfreut, wenn ihr ihn mir schenken würdet!" So redet vielleicht ein Paladin. Natürlich können Zwerge höflich sein, aber dann schon eher: „ Schöne Dame, würdet ihr vielleicht mit mir tanzen? Das würde mich sehr freuen!"

Dann komme ich auf ein Thema, dass etwas schwieriger ist: Dämonenjäger und Co. Ich weiß schon , wie einige Klugscheißer hieraufhören werden zu lesen, um ihn ein beliebeigesForum ihrer Wahl zu schreiben: „ Oh,Lol, Sola hat ja voll keine ahnung ,Illidan hat nur 5 Dämonenjäger ausgebildet, 3 sind drauf gegangen, 1 hat nen Vollknacks und deiner dümmpelt irgendwo rum!"
Das weiß ich, aber was wenn der , der mit halbwegs vollständigen geistigen Gesundheit das ganze überlegt hat, sich irgendwen geschnappt hat, und aus dem dann nen Dämonenjäger gemacht hat? Also Dämonenjäger sind okay.
Und außerdem diesesgasthaus hängt in keinsterweise mit dem anderen(der goldene drache zusammen)
und es liegt im sholozar becken nahe über gang zur boreanischen tundra.ES ist alles schon geschehen und alle haben es überlebt ! heißt jeder kann mitschreiben
Sooo,noch was? Falls ja, schickt ne PN an mich. (dieser teil ist kopiert von Soladra (aus faulheits gründen weil ich kein bock hatte alles neu zu schreiben ))
Also ich fange an 
Name:Eleniar
Geschlecht:männlich
Klasse:paladin
RAsse:Mensch
Anderes:ein ruhiger paladin der meistens die ruhe selbst ist außer wenn es um seine familie geht dann hört er genau hin ,er ist sonst aber freundlich und zuvorkommend und kann FAST niemanden was zu leide tun(ausgeschloßen hexenmeister,dämonenejäger... ich meine halt die natürlichen feinde)und er trägt immer einen ledernen handschuh über der linken hand occ off

Die tür von der gaststäte zum toten murloc öffnet sich und ein paladin kommt herein bestellt ne geröstete wachtel und einen großen becher an zwergen bier setzt sich hin und ruht sich aus 
occ ps ich hoffe es schreiben viele occ off


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

OOC!
DANKE! Genau dass wolt ich umbedingt mal wieder lesen >.<
Und 1 Daemonenjaeger...ok. 
Aber 1. er wuerde rausgeschmissen werden, wie jede Art Todesritter (Die sind genausso gehasst von allen!)
und 2. ist es dumm, wenn wieder die halbe besatzung Superhelden sind, 3 Daemonenjaeger irgendwie in dieser Taverne ihr leben verbringen usw.
OOC off

IC:
Name: Krat Schwarzfinger
Geschlecht:männlich
Klasse: Schurke
RAsse: Zwerg
Anderes: Manche Wachen kennen ihn, da er mehrmal wegen leichten Delikten erwischt wurde - Raufereien und Diebstahl, ein Mal erpressungsversuch.
Absoluter Trunkenbold, sogar nach Zwergischem Masstab.
Staemmig, kraeftig, hat nen Kleinen Dolch sichtbar an seiner Seite (Kann ihn aber sehr schlecht nutzen) 

*Die Tuer geht mit lautem Krachen auf, und ein Zwerg geht hastig zum Schankwirt, welcher dem Zwerg verschwoerisch zuzwinkert*
*Krat sagt ganz leise*"Ein Starkbier... Ich trinks am besten im Hinterzimmer"
*Der Schankwirt fuehrt den Zwerg ins Hinterzimmer und kommt mit ein paar Muenzen in der Hand wieder hinaus*


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Name. Soladra
Volk: Nachtelfen
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Berufung: Kriegerin
Aussehen: große , silberne Augen, schwarze Rüstung inklusive Kampfmaske ( abgelegt), lange, blaue Haare, violette Haut, Narbe am Unterarm, 2 lange Schwerter: ein Grünes aus Edelstein, ein Knöchernes, hat am Gürtel ein paar Wurfsicheln hänge und weiß diese auch einzusetzten.
Charaktereigenschaften: Freundlich, kann allerdings auch bissig werden werden, frech, lustig, mittelmäßig leicht reizbar.
Besonderheiten: ein selbst für Elfen scharfes Gehör
 /ooc off

*man hört von draußen einen lauten Fluch und das Geräusch von zerreisendem Papier, dann öffnet sich die Tür und Die Nachtelfe kommt rein. Sie schaut sich um und geht zielstrebig auf Paladin zu und deutet auf den Stuhl, der mit am tisch steht*
Ist da noch frei? Ich verabscheue es, alleine zu sitzen.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

JA natürlich ist da noch frei edle elfe setzt euch ruhig ...
warum habt ihr gerade so geflucht??
Und wo ist dieser zwerg??

occ keine angst ich werde versuchen zu sorgen das das ganze nicht so wie vorher ausdem ruder läuftocc off


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*2 Wachen gehen in die Taverne rein*
"Hat jemand einen Stinkenden Zwergen gesehen?
Dieser Wicht wir haben ihn seit einer Stunde verfolgt, er ist des Diebstahles Schuldig!'
*Die Wachen sehen sich um*
*Waehrenddessen sauft sich Krat voll, und hat das Diebesgut laengst an den Kontaktman uebergeben.*


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Oh, wie höflich.
*lächelt und setzt sich*
Ich hab geflucht, weil ich draußen _mal wieder_ einen Steckbrief von mir gefunden hab.
*verdreht die Augen*
Es ist nicht neues für mich, aber es nevt, andauert sein Gesicht rumhängen zu sehn. 
*schaut zum Wirt*
Wenn ich mich nicht geirrt habe...
*bemerkt die Wachen und schaltet schnell*
Wir haben hier keinen Zwerg gesehen.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*die wachen gehen zu dem paladin ,,habt ihr auch keinen zwerg gesehen ´´
*Eleniarsagt,, Es tut mir leid aber hier ist wirklich keine zwerg reingekommen !Und ich denke einem paladin meines standes kann man vertrauen.
*die wachen gehen wieder aus dem gasthaus*
mhh das war knapp zum glück hab ich ne derbst hohe positon ..mhh wie heißt ihr eigentlich werte elfe und was für ein kopfgeld meintet ihr .... KEINE angst ich werde euch nicht verraten ich hasse verrate ...
*murmelt etwas vor sich was sich anhört wie voralendingen verrate an die ...sel*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Krat schwankt aus dem Hinterzimmer, er hat schon einige Kruege hinter sich*
"Dank` euch, ihr beiden" *Lauter* " Ich geb ne Runde aus. *Er zieht viele Muenzen aus der Tasche, was bei seinem Aeusserem verwunderlich wirkt*
*Zur Elfe* "Was habt ihr`n angestellt? Ihr seht nich` grad ausse wie ne Diebin oder Moerderin..."


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Uh.
*zieht den Kopf zwischen die Schultern und grinst verlegen*
Nicht gut.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

JA wegen mir ist es ok ich wollte gerade eins bestellen aber so gehts auch *grinst*
so und nun zurück zum gespräch oder obwohl ich denke ich möchte es gar nicht erst wissen ich habe da so eine ahnung na egal der zwerg gibt ne runde was zu trinken aus und ich was zu essen wer möchte was haben??

occ sry hatte vergessen das die wachen sachen von dir waren occ off


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte nichts, danke.
*grinst noch breiter*
Mein Name ist Soladra Schattenwind. Auch Schatten des Verräters oder Vagabundin.
*schaut zum Zwerg*
Demnach müsste auch eure Frage beantwortet sein?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*der Zwerg fuehlt sich sichtlich unwohl* *Er zappelt ein wenig herum, und setzt sich dann an den Nebentisch.*

Ooc:
uuuuh wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe... wirds lustig


> freundlich und zuvorkommend und kann FAST niemanden was zu leide tun(ausgeschloßen hexenmeister,_*dämonenejäger*_... ich meine halt die natürlichen feinde)


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

mhh also eine dämonenjägerin*der ton wird leicht heiter* wärt ihr mir vorher nicht so net begegnet hätte ich meine meinung gegen über den dämonen jägern wahrscheinlich nie geändert aber egal mhh hat jemand bock karten zu spielen oder zu würfeln mir ist lang weilig ....
Ach un her zwerg keine angst ihr könnt euch hierhin setzen ich pass auf alles hier auf ich habe keinen bock auf kämpfe zur not misch ich mit um solche zu verhindern


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Ein wenig bleich im Gesicht setzt sich Krat dazu, versucht moeglichst Blickkontakt mit der Daemonenjaegerin zu vermeiden*
*Der Wirt bringt 2 Kruege Starkbier, der Zwerg bezahlt sie* 
"Na dann, spielen wir mal." *Nimmt einen Kartenstappel aus der Tasche* 
"Einfach so oder um ein paar Muenzen?"
*Tinkt den Krug in einem Zug aus*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*murmelt .ü.tet ..r .e. d.. .a.a .s. w.r..t .h. b.e..h.r*
*grinst*
ok bin dabei ähm... sry war das letzte jahr so auf die geißel jagt fixiert das ich nicht mehr weiß wie es geht *grinst noch mehr..... teils nett .....teils Fies?*
ich spiel mit münzen haB GENUG * grinst noch doller und....fieser?*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ooc: Ich kenn mich bei Kartenspielen schlecht aus...


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*Zieht eine Augenbraue hoch*
Dafür, dass ihr zum heiligen Orden gehört, reagiert ihr ziemlich gelassen darauf.
*grinst*
Karten spielen? Ich bin dabei. Was spielen wir?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Krat erklaert Eleniar das Spiel und grinst dabei irgendwie...komisch*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

occ sag einfach krat erklärt eleniar das spielocc off

he ich meine ok wärt ihr mir jetzt mit irgendwelchen gleven gekommen hätte ich natürlich sofort meine waffe gesogen ... naja was heißt gezogen eher aus heiligemlicht geformt*lacht schallend auf*
und ich meine ich habe auch schon so dien eienen oder anderen dämonen oder jäger oder dämonenjäger gesehen die mir was wollten wenn du willst kann ich sie kurz zurück holen *Lacht noch lauter*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Jeder 50 Kupfermuenzen.
*Legt seinen Einsatz hin*
*Krat verteillt die Karten und beginnt mit dem ersten Zug*
Ein weiters Bierchen schadet nicht! *Bestellt noch 2 Bier, fuer sich und den Paladin*
*Als Krat denkt, keiner Wuerde hinschauen, tauscht er 2 Karten aus seiner Hand aus*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*nimmt sich die beiden ausgetauschten karten durch licht magie aus krats hand und gibt ihm die alten zurück*
Einen paladin kann man nich täuschen!!*sagte eleniar aus und mit nicht mehr alzu heiterer stimme*


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Gleven? Meint ihr die hier?
*hebt eine Hand und zwischen ihren Finger materialiesiert sich schwarz die Waffe*
*grinst und lässt die Gleve wieder verschwinden*
Die lass ich bei meinem Boss, mit den Schwertern kann ich sowieso viel besser Umgehen.
*hört dem Zwerg zu*
Das Spiel kenn ich. Ich finde, es ist lustiger, wenn man mehr Karten hat.
*zieht ein Illidari-Kartenset aus der Tasche und legt die auf den Tisch, schaut dann dem Zwerg diabolisch grinsend direkt in die Augen*
Meint ihr nicht auch?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Schaut von der Elfe weg, teils erschrocken, aber groessteils aus Abscheu*
*Krat beisst sich in die Lippe*
"Ich...das..." *verstummt und blickt grimmig drein, trinkt das Bier aus*
"Ok"


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*grinst und legt einen Jocker von ihrem Stapel*
Wer sagts denn?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Spielt eine Gute Kartenkompination, die aber noch uebertrumpft werden kann*
Was sagt ihr dazu?!
*Diesmal hat war er so schnell, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass der Paladin oder die Elfe es bemerken konnten*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

mir ist alles recht solange ich nicht mit jemandem bösen kämpfen muss
ach und werte dame tut mir einen gefallen und tut das nie wieder außer ihr werdet angegrifen ich 
fühle mich bei dem anblick nicht wohl und bin bei häufigeren erscheinen der gleven gezwungen diese zu vernichten
*spielt die höchste karte die er hat*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*grinst*
Werter Paladin, ich glaube es sieht schlecht fuer sie aus...
Falls die...*seine stimme zittert ein wenig* ...Elfe kein besseres Blatt hat krieg ich wohl den Pott


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

naja es sind 50 kupfer die lasse ich euch geschenkt weil ihr diesmal richtig schnell geschumelt habt aber ich habe gesagt das es nichts bringt einen paladin zu täuschen zu versuchen*grinst*


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Aber die nächste Runde wird fair gespielt, klar?
*grinst und zieht ein Ass unter dem Krug des Zwerges hervor*
*nickt dem Paladin knapp zu*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Der Zwerg ist total wuetend, verbirgt es aber hinter gespieltem Bedauern*
"Ok ok, diesmal spiel ich fair...aber sagt mir, wie habt ihr es bei dieser Geschindigkeit gemerkt? Ich bin einer der besten in dieser Angelegenheit..." *Seufzt*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

naja ich hoffe der zwerg spielt AUCH FAIR und wenn ihrmit euren namen sagen würdet würde ich euch auch nicht mit der zwerg anreden *lacht schallend auf winkt den wirt zu sich flüstert ihm was sehr leise ins ohr und lacht wieder sehr laut*
*er trinkt neben bei seinen krug met in einem zug auf*


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man öfteren mit einem Schurken spielt, hat man den Dreh raus.
*setzt diesmal ein ganzes Silberstück und zieht ihre Handschuhe aus*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

"Ich bin Krat, wie soll ich euch anred`n?" *Grinst ""Werter Paladin" hoert sich daemlich an.."
*Verzieht die Miene und flucht leise, als er seine Karten spielt*
*Setzt auch eine Silbermuenze*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

nur gute und rechtschafene paladine haben die fähigkeit die schatten bzw licht auren zusehen ich merke wenn ich euch bewegt oder nicht


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

mhhhh .............. sagt elfe fühlt ihr euch gut oder ........ egal ignoriert es einfach ich setze 2 silberstücke
*legt die silberstücke auf den tisch*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

"Man kann also sagen, ihr spielt genauso unfair *lacht schrill* wenn ihr gleich wisst, ob der andere Blufft oder ob er gute Karten hat..."
*schaut noch grimmiger drein*
*Trinkt wieder. Seine Tasche ist jetzt um einiges Leichter geworden*
*Legt ne 2te Silbermuenze dazu, um mitzuhalten*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

ach so ja wie unhöflich gestaten ich bin heiliger paladin des lichts eleniar aber das ganze ist etwas lang also für freunde was ihr in meinene augen seit heiße ich nur eleniar


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

nein ich meinte wn ihr euch bewegt eure karten oder gefühle sind für mich ein buch mit sieben siegeln


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*grinst und zieht mit*
Nein, ich ignoriere es nicht. Was meint ihr damit?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

eure aura sie wird heller normaler weiße ist sie eine volkommen pechschwarze aber immoment ist diese nur grau....... mhhhh was ist mit dem dämon in euch ist er schwächer ge...*beißt sich auf die zunge*
na egal ist er schwächer geworden oder warum??
aber sagt es mit bitte ich will es nicht sehen


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*prustet und fängt an schallend zu lachen*
Schwächer geworden! Das glaubt ihr doch wohl selbst nicht, oder?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Lacht auf*
*Legt die perfekte Kartenkombination hin*
Sieht gut aus, oder?


/ooc: Krat spielt einfach weiter und mischt sich nicht ins gespraech ein, ich muss jetzt weg^^


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

mhhh vielleicht habe ich auch nur zuviel getrunken*grinst welches aber sofort in einer tiefen miene verschwindet was noch 2 krügen normaler weise nicht der fall ist 
....
ich mache mir ernsthafte sorgen
.... es kann auch sein und .......
*fällt vom stuhl brennt mit einer heiligen flamme steht sofort als die flamme wieder erlisch auf und geht schnell nach oben ....kommt dann wieder nach unten mit einem grinsen im gesicht *
und ich dachte schon *wischt sich den schweis von der stirn*
so zurück zum theme es kann auch sein das er schwächer geworden ist und ihr es nicht bemerkt


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*hebt zweifelnd eine Augenbraue*
Ich würde ja wohl merken, wenn ein Besandteil meiner Seele plötzlich schwächer wäre, oder?
*grinst*
Ich bedauere, dass ich meine Augenbinde eben nicht aufhatte. Wäre bestimmt ein nettes Feuerwerk gewesen.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

mhhhhhhh......*hat eine sehr betrübende miene *
i-i-ich weiß nicht ob ich es bemerken würde aber...
eure aura wird heller und heller bald ist sie heller als meine
*vergleicht seine mit der aura der elfe und erschrikt *
was zum das kann doch nicht *betet zum licht*
eure aura ist doppeld so hell entweder hallozuniere ich oder es ist für euch teils bedrückend als auch gut
*brischt das spiel ab geht nach oben wo man nocht eizelnen wortfetzen hört wie licht hilf oder schatten und korrumpiert hörtund ruft dann * ich bleibe vorerst oben!!


occ nein ich muss nicht off occ off


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*runzelt die Stirn und Hält sic eine Hand vor Augen*
_Yax  resernor!_
 Nach ein paar Momenten wird diese zur Klaue mit Obsidianschwarzen Krallen*
Fällt mir leicht wie immer...Hmmm...
*schüttelt die Hand aus, worauf sie wieder normal wird*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*auf einmal hört man wie eleniar sich vorden kopf haut KLATSCH*
beim licht ich vollidiot
*rent nach unten *
entschuldigung ich vollidiot hatte einfach nur noch ne aura an *grinst* es tut mir echt leid 
ich hätte daran denken müssen alle auren machen dunkle auren hell und helle dunkel außer die von einem selbst na egal lass uns weiter spielen


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*grinst*
Aaaaha.
*betrachtet ihre Hand, die schon fast wieder ganz normla aussieht*
Und  ich dachte schon...


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*betrachtet zur vorsicht nochmal die auren aber alles ist volkommen ok*
und ich dachte schon willst du was essen oder trinken ich gebe aus 
*spielt ein ass nachdem er das spiel wieder aufgenommen hast*


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ihr habt _was_ gedacht?
*spielt nen Joker*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

gar nichts habe ich gedacht ...*hofft das er durch seine aura nicht auffällt der er gehört das dämonenjäger diese in farben sehen könen*
Wirt noch einen krug voll mit strakem zwergischem donnerbräu
Mist schon wieder heute ist nicht mein glücks tag *grinst* na egal
dann setzt er zwei silberstücke und lert den krug in einem zug nach dem der wirt ihn abgestellt hatte 



occ ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das dämonenjäger auren sehen könen weiß nicht ob es stimmtocc off


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Sie sehen doch NUR durch auren, da die augen weg sind, oder irre ich mich? oocoff

*Steckte den Pott ein*
Dann wohl noch ne runde...und, Eleniar, sie sind wohl etwas angetrunken *lacht* ist das nicht gegen eure Regeln oder so?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

mich haut so schnell kein bier um und nein es ist nicht gegen unsere regeln man soll den alkohol konsum zwar nicht über treiben aber mal ganz ehrlich ich kenne 10 paladine ohne mir die das nicht betrachten und selbst mein lehrer hat mich schon erwischt aber das lustigste war er war selber angetrunken
gegen die regeln ist jemanden zu berauben oder sonstiges und glaubt mir mein FREUND das tue ich nicht was ich euch eher zurauen würde*grinst und bricht in schallendes gelächter aus*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*zuckt zusammen, da der paladin ihn erwischt hat als er versuchte einen Geldbeutel zu "fischen"*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

lernt ihr eigentlich nie nichts entgeht einem paladin auch nicht wenn er lacht das ist halt so
kommt mein freund gebt den geldbeutel zurück *mit etwas tieferer stimme *
nachher hole ich noch die wachen*seine stimme wird wieder normal *
ach quatsch natürlich hol ich nicht die wachen freunde gehen vor war ist und wird immer so bleiben.
*der paladin grinst ein bisschen*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*Gibt die Geldboerse wieder her*
Also ich denke ihr seid betrunken *lacht*
Ach egal, noch n Biercheen? *Ist auch ein wenig angetrunken*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

ja klar gerne aber diesmal geb ich aus wirt noch zwei große krüge starkes zwergenbier
1. ich erleichter euch die geldbörse und
2.ich habe schon jemanden erwischt als ich vollkommen daneben war die fähigkeit auren zu sehen verbessert sich um so betrunkener ich bin .....
mhhh was ist denn..
*die tür gehtb auf zwei paladine kommen *
Eleniar kommst du bitte kurz vor die tür
*eleniar steht auf und geht vor die tür auf einmal hört man ich schreien*
DAs gibts doch nicht sagt mal jungs ich weiß das es sich schwer anhört aber ihr müsst das schaffen 
*die paladine versuchen zu erklären..*
nein jungs ich kann euch keine tipps geben echt ich könnt doch noch ne patrulie durch ein geisel gebiet machen oder??
*knallt die tür auf*
keine erklärungen!!!!
*knallt die tür zu*
entschuldigung meine beiden schüler schaffen es einfach nicht ...
*die tür knallt auf *
ein paladin sagt ,, nein das lass ich mir nicht mehr gefallen na warte´´* lässt nen lichtblitz auf eliniarsl inkemit einem handschuhüberzogne hand los und greift aneleniar verziht ein bisschen das gesicht vor schmerz aber fasst sich wieder*
*eleniar kanaliesiert einen zauber der paladin ist nun in einem schild gefangen*
so du beginnst nochmal ganz von neu LEHRLING*und eleniarschmeißt den paladin aus der gaststätte*
entschuldigt die zene  so was wollte ich sagen ach ja ich kannnbesser bewegungen von auren wahr nehemen umso betrunkener ich bin
*er spielt ne karte und legt zwei silberstücke (es ist eine dame)*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*flucht leise* Ich hoere Schwere Schritte...so hoeren sich Patrollien der Wachen an, ich hau ab.. * Geht ins hinterzimmer und entfernt sich durch das fenster*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*die wachen kommen wieder ins gasthaus und fragen den wirt und den paladin nach einem schurken *
*dann sagt die wache ,,hör mal paladin wir haben von einem anderen paladin erfahren das sich hier einzwerg schurke aufhält und er hat uns dein kleines GEHEIMNIS VERRATEN somit bist du nicht mehr glaub würdig du bist zwar kein verbrecher deswegen aber trotzdem *
was zum dieser ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!#
beim licht wäre ich kein paladin so würde ich jetzt meinen schüler suchen und töten!!!!*schaut richtig böse*
ahhhhhhhhhhhh
*schlägt kraftvoll mit der bloßen faust gegen den tisch welcher  beinahe zerbrochen wäre*

mhh gut es geht nicht auf friedlich lösung ok dann mit befehlen
geht sofort raus oder ich werde euch rausschmeißen habt ihr etwa vergessen wer ich bin?!!!!!
*die wache schrekt sofort zurück und stotert*
,, es tut mir leid wir gehen ja schon``
*die wachen rennen fast aus dem gasthaus*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Dezember 2009)

he ihr könnt raus kommen 
bin müde ich gehe nach oben und schlafe 

*occ ich muss off sorry 
ihr könnt gerne raten welches gehimnis die wache meinte^^*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Name: Grimna

Rasse: Zwerg

Berufung: Paladin 

Aussehen: Langer schwarzer Bart und Haare (beides recht ungepflegt) Trägt eine leicht strahlende rüstung (helm aufgesetzt), auf dem rücken ein schild an der seite ein einhändiges schwert und einen schweren Zweihändigen Streitkolben auf der schulter.

Charakter: Ein mürrischer leicht reizbarer zwerg. Er erzählt gerne geschichten aus längst vergangenen schlachten.



*die Tür schlägt auf und ein zwerg kommt wütend murmelnt rein.*
"Beim Licht!!.... Diese Wachen!!.... wollen die mich verhaften!!.."
*geht zum tresen legt eine goldmünze auf den tisch*
"Eh wirt! was zu trinken und zu essen!"
*danach geht er zu einem Tisch in Hörweite der anderen*


----------



## Jabaa (20. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ging wirklich ein wenig auser kontrolle.  naja halte mich mal weitesgehend zurück bin ja sowieso grade eher passiv ^^/ooc

Name: Azharia
Volk: Nachtelf
Geschlecht: Weiblich  (jaja ich weis)
Berufung: Druide
Aussehen: Weiße haare die hinten zu einem Pferdeschwanz zusammengebunden sind. hellere violette haut. Trägt eine lange druidische robe.
               Sie trägt eine kette an der federn und grüne juwelen hängen. Sie trägt eine langen hölzerenen stab der von ranken 
               eingeweickelt ist und es wachsen immer mal wiedder blumen die kurz darauf wieder verschwinden.
Charakter: Ruhig und gelassen. Denkt immer über ihre worte nach. Kann aber auch stürmich und reizbar sein.
Besonderheiten: Besondere verbundenheit zu den geistern der bäume.

*Die tür geht auf und Azharia steht in der Tür*

*Ich grüße euch!*
*Beobachtet das durcheinander in der bar*

*Falls ihr wen sucht vorhin sprang jemand hinten aus dem fenster*
*lacht*
*setzt sich zu den anderen*
*Ein glas rotwein bitte*

*Paladine und ihr stolz*
*kichert*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

SEid gegrüsst werte elfe und auch ihr bruder seid gegrüßt
wenn ihr so freundlich währd könnte ich eure namen erfahren ??
Meiner ist eleniar ja gut eigentlich habe ich noch nen meterlangen vornamen 
weil ich zu den paladinen gehöre aber denn kann selbst ich mir nicht immer merken 
*während er herunter ruft legt er seine plattenrüstung an und merkt das sein handschuh fehlt *
was welcher kleine 
soladra KRAT hat einer von euch meinen linken handschuh??*leicht wütend*

*occ ich hoffe es wissen alle edas paladine sich auch brüder nennen occ off


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ihn nicht...
*schaut den Paladin verwirrt an*
Ihr meint doch den aus Leder ,oder?


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

ja ganz genau den wenn du ihn gefunden hast werf ihn bitte hoch und falls der zwerg ihn hat so schwöre ich beim licht der krigt dann noch eine kopfnuss und was für eine*lacht ein bisschen aber wird sofort wieder ernst*
so und bitte hoch WERFEN danke sehr
occ du kannst mich gar nicht anschauen da ich oben bin occ off


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*sieht sich um und entdeckt den Handschuh unter dem Tisch*
*hebt diesen auf und betrachtet ihn *
Hmmmm.. Ach was solls.
*wirft den Handschuh zu Eleniar hoch, dannn mustert sie die Druidin leicht misstrauisch*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

*wischt sich den schweiß von der stirn fängt den handschuh schnell mit lichtmagie auf und zieht in an *
*geht nun nach unten *
so jetztb sehe ich diejenigen die gerade gekommen sind 
*grinst etwas 
verbeugt sich vor der druiden und gibt dem paladin einen handschlag*
vielen dank soladra 
ich dachte schon ich müsste da oben versauern*Grinst bricht dann aber in schallendes gelächter aus*
falls ihr euch fragt warum ganzeinfach von diesem handschuh gehen teile meiner macht aus
ich habe ihn jetzt schon fast genau solange wie ich paladin bin


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja, klar.
*man merkt ihr an, dass sie das nicht glaubt*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

muss ich erst ein paar lichtblitze in die luft schießen damit du mir glaubst
ok
*zieht den handschuh aus man sieht nur eine hand mit einer großen narbe *
so amakara*ein lichtblitz fliegt durch die tür hindurch nach drausen ... er ist rechtkleinzieht den handschuh wieder an *amakarana*diesesmal ist der lichtblitz größer*
glaubst du mir jetzt??


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*nickt, lässt aber die Hand nicht aus den Augen*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

werte druiden und werter bruder wollt ihr nicht mitspielen
weil ich hatte an eine runde karten spiel gedacht 
*nimmt sein deck heraus in welchem der argentumkreuzug die ritter der schwarzen klinge das äschernevdikt und die argentumdämmerung drauf sind*
soladra wenn ihr erlaubt nehme ich diesmal dieses spiel
*klingt heiter aber man merkt ihm an das ihm irgend etwas sorgen macht und er wirft einen flüchtigen blick auf seine hand und murmelt verdammte sch...e dreht sich wieder zu den gästen um


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mir egal. Bei meinen Karten hätt ich eh die Dame gehabt.
*grinst*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

*lacht schallend auf *
hab ich ja gestern gesehen*grinst stark*
naja aber auch egal 
was ist mit euch beiden dort drüben wollt ihr keine karten spielen *ruft eleniar der druidin und dem paladin zu*


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*grinst*
*durchsucht ihr Kartenspiel und wird nach kurzr Suche fündig*
Da!
*legt eine Karte auf dem Tisch, auf der eine blauhaarige Dämonenjägerin mit schwarzer Augenbinde dargestellt ist*
Der Witz an der Sachen: Ich zieht mich so gut wie immer selbst.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

sagen wir es so 
ein paladin ohne verstand ist genauso gut wie ein nakter kriger der ohne waffen auf einen drachen zu rennt
*lacht*
aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich hatte mal einen fall von euch der lief ohne oberteil herum 
deswegen ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr es macht und ja ich kann mir es vorstellen soltet ihr echt im kampf ohne naja ihr wisst schon rumrennen wärt ihr zielich bescheuert aber jeder seinem eigenen
*lacht noch lauter*


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*prustet los*
Das würde euch wohl so passen, wie? Da muss ich euch enttäuschen, ich lasse meine Rüstung an.
*grinst*
Aber Paladin sein und solche Gedanken haben? 
*schnalzt tadelnt mit der Zunge*
Also sowas...


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

nein ich hatte nicht solche gedanken von daher 
ich hatte das nur als antwort auf eure frage gegeben ein paladin denkt sowas nicht und ich denke auch nicht das ihr so bescheuert seit 
ich meine ich traue dämonenjägern so einiges zu*seine miene wird finsterer*
aber sowas beim besten willen nicht 
*lacht *


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich so an, als hättet ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Dämonenjägern gemacht...


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

mhhhhhh....
jap und zwar sehr schlechte als ich noch ein junger paladin wahr kam eines tages irgendein 
dämonen jäger und wollte uns grundlos niedermetzeln 
meine eltern sind gestorben ich konnte allerdings schon ein paar schilde wirken und hab dies auch gemacht
ich bin gerannt eigentlich suche ich nach diesem dämonenjäger und ich schwöre beim licht er wird qualen haben die selbst sageras sich nicht wünscht *in deisem moment  wird der paladin kurz zu einer heiligen flamme die aber sofort erlischt *
ich hoffe nur du verteidigst ihn nicht..*murmelt ich habe kein bock das ein unschuldiges leben mit drauf geht*


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich?Altruis? Verteidigen? Ich _hasse_ ihn! 
*schnaubt abfällig*
Es kann nur er gewesen sein, es gibt nicht viele von uns und nur er würde sinnlos Leben auslöschen.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

mhh so heißt er ok das werde ich mir merken *nimmt stift und papier und schreibt den namen auf eine liste auf*
so ich hoffe das es der ricvhtige ist die einzigen die ich grundlos töte sind dämonen und untote
und natürlich diesen wie hieß er albriuon nee *guckt auf seine liste*
ach so altrius
wie viele gibt es eigentlich noch von euch??
ich habe schon so manche die mich angegrifen haben töten müssen
ich glaube auch das illidian mich noch SEHR gut kennt 
*lacht sehr laut *


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*fixiert den Paladin mit den Augen, ihr Stimme wird gefährlich leise*
Wie bitte?


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

diesen beitrag weg lassen


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*klappt  der Mund auf*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

wie so hä was ist daran so schlimm maive war volkommen irsinig die habe ich getötet
nicht illidian den habe ich geheilt 
*verwirrt*
oder meinst du weil ich ein paladin bin??
ja ok ich bin halt merh als nur rechtschaffen er war unschuldig warumm sollte ich ihn töten ich meine alle paladine waren genauso stark wie ich
ich wusste das wir ihn besiegen also wo für leben vergeulden 
ich meine jedes lebewesen außer sageras ,die alten götter und nerzuhl und natürlich die dämonen haben eine einen guten teil ich denke sogar arthas weil ....... ich meine er wurde von nerzuhl wansinig gemacht
*lehnt sich an den stuhl und verschrenkt die arme hinter dem rücken*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

was ist mit dir los??
bist du so geschockt??
Na toll.. eine geschockte dämonenjägerin und ein paladin + druidin die nicht reden wollen 
Wirt Ich möchte eine geröstete wachtel und ein bisschen gungalosh danke


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Meinst du nicht das du etwas uebertreibst, werter Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ooc off

*Der Zwerg kommt wieder in die Taverne, und folgt auch diesmal erst einmal ins Hinterzimmer, um mit einem Haufen Silbermuenzen zurueckzukehren*
"Schlechte Zeiten sinds..." meint Krat irgendwie traurig.
*Spielt wieder mit, und legt eine starke Kartenkombination hin*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

occ dieser paladin kann es nicht glaubenn dass es soviel böses gibt daher schiebt er einfach alles auf die die er gerade gesagt hatocc off

mhh stimmt aber warte mal *grinst*
du hast doch etwa nicht geschummelt
na egal 
*legt eine kombination aus die stärker ist als die von krat*


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

*Brummt leise*
Ach verdammt, kaum spielt man fair schon *benutzt unanstaendigen Verbrecher-Slang*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

ne sowas ist eigentlich glück und lacht 
*beißt sich einstück von der wachtel ab kaut und schluckt runter nimmt einen schluck met und sagt dann*
und ich dachte ihr habt geschummelt naja täuschen kann ich MICH aber ihr nicht *lacht weil es sich gereimt hat*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

mhh der zwerg ist jetzt auch stumm ich kapier nicht was die alle gegen mich haben 
nur weil ich ein paar typen die schuld für alles böse gebe??
na egal
*geht nach oben und ruht sich aus*

occ alle die diesen thread besuchen dürfen gerne mitschreiben ein fach nur kurz den ersten beitrag von mir durchlesen und los gehts*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

mhh so einmahlich wirds lang weilig na egal 
*geht nach oben und legt sich hin ... er schläft sogar*


----------



## Cysiaron (20. Dezember 2009)

name: Graschak Gromshak Cysiaron Elfenschänder
kurz: Gromshak oder Grom.   nein, nicht der höllschrei

rasse: ork
Klasse: krieger
erscheinung:
für einen ork sehr alt, vernarbt. trägt eine kette voll von zähnen.
nicht  immer platte tragend, da das zeug sehr schwer ist und ziemlich unbequem.
allerdings immer in griffweite zu einer gefährlichen axt.

die tür fliegt auf und ein übel zugerichteter ork betritt den raum.
"he wirt, gib mir heißes wasser"


----------



## Jabaa (20. Dezember 2009)

*Ich heiße Azharia*
*Azharia von den Druiden des Geweihs*

*Aber nein danke ich spiele lieber nicht mit*

*gießt etwas rotwein in ihr glas und nippt kurz daran*
*das kann noch etwas vertragen*
*gibt eine prise seltsames pulver in das glas und die flasche*
*kurz darauf verfärbt sich das getränk leicht lila*

*nippt nochmal an dem wein*
*gleich besser*
*lacht*

*Ich glaube unser paladin flunkert ein bischen*
*Er kann nicht mit illidan geredet haben da er sonst nicht hir wäre*
*Wir reden hir von dem Illidan und der hat kräfte die stärker sind als wir alle hir zusammen*
*Ihr könntet ihn nicht verletzten ihr wäret to bevor ihr auch nur in dide nähe des tempels kähmt*

*Vergesst nicht, er hat kräft der dämonen, der hexerei. aber er wurde auch von dem Cenarius ausgebildet und lernte ddie kräfte ddes brunnens*

*Auch wenn er fehler begang so ist er in meinen augen eine person die weit über das reicht was wir kenne*
*Er ist eine person die ich verehre aber auch hasse*

*Nun gut...*
*Nimmt einen schluck von ihrem wein*

*Möchte noch jemand*
*Er ist bestückt mit besten zutaten die, die natur liefert*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

Guten tag werter ork und nein werte elfe ich flunkere nicht 31 paladine meiener kraft schaffen illidian glaubt es mir*grinst*
aber es ist ja nicht schlimm wenn ihr es mir nicht glich und meien brüder haben es so gemacht
Und wenn soladra es nicht glaubt  kann sie ja ihren meister fragen ich denke wenn er selbst sagt es war so dann werdet auch ihr mir glauben 
mhh interessant ja ich probiere gern


----------



## Jabaa (20. Dezember 2009)

/ooc du übertreibst maßlos wie ich zuvor. Du schaffst das auch nicht mit 31 paladine!  Den seine aura würde euch umbringen XD.
Das ist mein ernst! schaffen würdn es kaum personen und bis auf sein bruder oder seine liebe... würde es alleine keine schaffen. Ist nicht mit wow zu vergleichen! /ooc

*Naja*
*Wie paladine nunmal so sind*
*Maßlos von sich überzeugt*

*Aber werter paladin wollt ihr etwas wein?*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

*occ na gut aber ich kanns jetzt nicht mehr rückgänig machen jetzt ist es nun mal halt so passiert ende ich habe einmal maslos übertrieben und fertig ich tus nie wieder du lässt mich mal recht haben ende aus nun gut 
du hast ja auch beim drachen vorher maslos übertrieben jatzt haben es wir hinter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 occ off*
mhh na gut ich probiere einen schluck
*kommt wieder nach unten *
so *setzt sich an den tisch an dem er vorher saß*
die elfe hier scheint immernoch schockiert zu sein *lacht*


----------



## Jabaa (20. Dezember 2009)

/ooc nein ^^ wenn du sagst du wolltest illidan sprechen wurdest aber vor dem tempel von einem seiner diener aufgehalten der illidans meinung sagte und euch töten wollte und ihr ihn getötet habt. dann ist das in ordnung ^^. Und das im drachen da haben wir uns alle immer weiter gesteigert xD. /ooc

*Warum frage ich...*
*Ihr müsst diesen wein kosten*
*lacht*

*legt einige samen auf den tisch*
*kurz darauf wachsen diese zu hölzernen weingläsern*
*Gießt den wien in die gläser und reicht jedem eines*

*Keine angst. Es ist kein gift*
*Im gegenteil es ist eher wie ein elixier anzusehen* 
*grinst*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

naja *nimmt zögerlich eins*nach der letzten aussage
nippt mhhh...
und was ist jetzt das besondere?? ich schmeke nichts 
......*denkt nach *
*überprüft die auren*
mhh nichts ist anders
*occ mein gott dann steigere ich halt die anzahl auf 501 außerdem kamen wir im banner des argentumkruzuges welches illidian bestimmt schon mal gesehen hat während er in nordend oder azeroth war daher haben uns seine diener nach kurzer aussage inruhe gelassen  besser so?? occ off*


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*hat sich inzwischen wohl wieder beruhigt und schaut die Druidin ruhig, aber nicht gerade freundlich an*
Nein danke, ich verzichte.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

naja hast du dich endlich beruhigt *grinst*
hat ziemlich lange gedauert *nippt nochmal*
naja und was jetzt? mir ist langweilig wobei mir gerade aufällt helmet nessingwary wollte doch noch was von mir *geht raus*
*auf einmal hört man ein rhinozeros stürmen ein paar schläge und dann ein gröllendes geräusch*
*tür geht auf eleniar geht rein und macht die tür wieder zu*
so das wäre geklärt sollte nen rhino töten*lacht*
kein sonderlich schwerer gegner


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich sind die schwer!
*grinst*
Soll ich dich mal unter einen drunter legen?


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

*lacht* naja in dem sinne schon aber nicht in dem sinne in dem ich meine*lacht immernoch*


----------



## Jabaa (20. Dezember 2009)

/ooc als illidan fan nicht wirklich aber egal lassen wir das thema beiseite^^ /ooc

*Naja das hatte ich erwartet*
*Wer nur bier trinkt hat auch keinen geschmack mehr*
*lacht*

*Aber wisst ihr*
*Das man seine aura auch ändern kann*
*zumindestens kann man sie für das andere auge ändern*

*allerdings ist das etwas was nicht so einfach ist und ich Leider nicht behersche*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

mhh aura ändern???
hört gespannt zu also meine aura fähigkeit hat mir schon einige male das leben gerretet
ich will diese kunst perfektionieren sowiet es geht


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

naja ich hal mir dann mal meinen kostenlosen gungalosh
hab ja das rino horn*geht lachent aus der tür und man hört einen schrei wenige sekunden später später hört man einen greifen schrein *
............
*man hört wieder den greif und die tür geht auf dann kommt eleniar rein und macht die tür zu nimmt sicch einen frisch gezpften gungalosh aus dem rucksack und trinkt ihn leer*
ahhh so hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

*ein anderer paladin kommt rein*
ah hallo bruder soll ich die patrouillie über nehmen??
,,_klar sonst wär ich ja nicht hier *guckt sich um und bemerkt soladra*´´
*schlägt einen ton so das nur eleniar und er ihn hören können selbst solandra kann dies nicht hören *
_klar weiß ich das aber du weißt auch wie ich bin 
*flüstert dem anderen paladin etwas zu*
_,, ok ist deine entscheidung ich setz mich wo anders hin´´
*_man hört wieder den pfiff und dann wieder denn greifen*
*dann ruft eleniar* so bin gleich wieder da
der paladin der ihn ablöst setzt sich soweit wie möglich von den elfen weg


----------



## Cysiaron (20. Dezember 2009)

" he du bierkrugschubbser, wo bleibt mein heißes wasser? oder soll ich dir erst das ganze haus kurz und klein schlagen?
oh, dankeschön. sagmal, was gibts zu essen? ach, egal, mach mir zwei portionen, aber nur wenns keine hafergrütze und weichgekochtes dörrfleisch ist.
hast du vielleicht auch ein glas milch?  ich setz mich dann dort drüben hin."
*weißt auf einen leeren tisch und nimmt dort platz*
*spricht mehr zu sich selber und leicht unverständlich während er eine polierte kupferscheibe und nadel und faden hervorkramt.*
"verdammte mistviecher, immer ins gesicht."


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

*ein greifenschrei ertönt und eleniar kommt rein*
so bruder nun bist du wieder mit der patroillie dran
_puh ich dachte schon die eine elfe da mit der kampfmaske würde sich an den tisch hier setzen 
_na komm schon lass ihr mal ne chance
_mich zu zersäbeln nein danke
_*seuftzt* naja ist nicht mein problem egal der fleischgolem ist geschichte hat zwar gedauert aber ich habs noch gerade so geschafft*murmelt*ver dammt dieser sch..ß zwischenfall ich hasse es ich werde immer schwächer*spricht wieder normal*so komm zisch ab
_ist ja schon ok echt *murmelt* ah scheiß dämonen  da hat er recht zum glück hat sich die dämonen jägerin nicht neben mir gesetzt__*spricht wieder normal* so bin dann weg
_ok bruder 
entschuldigt mein schüler hat was gegen dämonen und seitdem verabscheut er diese....
na egal ich bilde ihn aus *murmelt* muss ich ja leider*spricht wieder normal und setzt sich an seinen ursprünglichen platz*

*occ:normal geschrieben =eleniar  _kursiv_=_der andere paladin _occ off*


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

*Der Zwerg nimmt unverschaemtohne einem Wort den Wein, den die Druidin ausgab*
*Sauft es schnell aus*
"Nettes Zeug, aber etwas zu leicht fuer mein Geschmack" *Lacht grob*
"Ich glaub ich bin hier fehl am platze, ein einfacher *verzieht das gesicht* ehrlicher Buerger unter Kaempfern und *Spricht es irgendwie belustigt aus* Helden"


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

quatsch überhaupt net ich beende morgen meine kariere als pala behalte zwar die kräfte aber nur zur verteidigung
habe für meinen lebensunterhalt gesorgt
mir reicht so einmahlich dieser gehorsams wahn
...
jap wie schön es doch ist bald wieder als bürger normal durch de städte zu gehen
ich vermisse das leben und außer dem bin ich in die jahre gekommen


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

*der andere paladin kommt rein*
ach gut das du kommst du must dir nen anderen ausbilder suchen
_was du kannst die deine schüler nicht aussuchen ..
_*ich bin ab morgen kein paladin mehr *grinst fies*
*_was mmhh ok dann ist es dir ja egal ob ich deine rüstung nehme
_**sauer*FASS meine rüstung an und du bist TOD
*_was beim licht lehrer was sagt ihr da 
_*ich sage das ich meine rüstung behalten will
*_das dürft ihr nicht ihr MÜSST sie eurem schüler geben...
_*es sei den ich hore mit dem paladin da sein auf
*_*grummelt * ich schwöre euch wir werden uns noch sprechen du verdammter .....sohn
***_*richtig fies* du bist ab jetzt kein paladin mehr ich habe gesagt ab morgen
*_interessiert mich nicht du .....sohn
_**Wütend* na warte*zieht seinen lichtklinge und schlägt seinen schüler ko*
nenn mich nocheinmal so und du BIST TOD
*ich hör ab morgen auf ende


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

*Kugelt sich vor lachen*
"Dass nenn ich mal ehrbarer Streiter des Lichtes" *Grinst daemlich*
"Hoeflich, Friedlich und einfach nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen...ein Tugendhafter Paladin" *Kann sich fast nicht mehr auf dem Stuhl sitzen vor lachen*


----------



## Soladra (20. Dezember 2009)

*lacht*
Hätte ich mich jemals gegenüber Illidan so verhalten, hätte er mich sauber in 3 Stücke geteilt.
*grinst und betrachtet den ohnmäschtigen Paladinlehrling*
Der hat wohl nix in der Birne.
*steht sogar auf und klopt ihm an den Schädel*
Na wer sagts denn? Hört sich sogar hohl an!
*kichert*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Dezember 2009)

ich bin ja kein paladin mehr *grinst muss aber dann doch lachen*

mhh wartet doch noch bin ich einer *geht zur tür *
tja mein kollege ich hoffe dich findet eine genauso ehrenhafter paladin wie ich es war*murmelt *
*macht die tür auf und schreit nach draußen *
HAMMER DER GERECHTEN GEFALLENEN
*der hammer fliegt irgendwo nach eiskrone *
tja jetzt bin ich keiner mehr ich musste das machen und so einen bekomm ich nicht wieder einen paladin hammer wie die dinger sich nen naja ist nun auch egal
*geht langsam nach oben kehrt dann aber wieder um heilt den immer noch bewusst losen und setzt ihn nach draußen vor die tür*

*macht die tür zu*
*seuftzt* waren schöne zeiten zumindest manchmal 
gute nacht leute
*geht nach oben stellt vorher aber sicher das er seinen lichthandschuh dabei hat*
....... *schnarchen* .....

occ bin bis morgen mittag off muss morgen noch 2 tage schule und dann ferien JUHU occ off


----------



## Jabaa (20. Dezember 2009)

/ooc lo, wat für ein pala.  Benimm dich mal wie ein meister und nicht wie 2 kleine kinder die streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Du bist immerhin schon älter und hast so einiges gesehen und getötet ^^ /ooc
/ooc auch soladra du hast gar keine augen die hast du dir doch bei deiner ausbildung ausgebrannt ^^.  Damit der dämoniche geist nicht fliehen kann /ooc

*Ich dachte immer das mit dem alter auch die weisheit kommt*

*Nun gut vieleicht erst nach ein paar tausen jahren*
*lacht*

*Leert ihr Glas Wein*
*Ich muss dringend wieder ein paar frische kräuter vom Hyal sammeln...*
*murmelt*
*Und der traum wartet auch...*

*Geht zu dem schüler der immer noch ko am boden liegt*
*Und heilt ihn*

*So nun sind alle beweise vernichtet werter paladin*
*grinst*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. Dezember 2009)

*seine Miene wird immer mürriger während er Eleniar zusieht.*
"und sowas hat Frischlinge ausgebildet"
*schüttelt ungläubig den Kopf steht auf und geht hinüber zu cysarion*
"Log´thar mein alter Genosse. Darf ich mich zu dir setzten??"


----------



## Jabaa (21. Dezember 2009)

/ooc waaaaa was hat buffed mit dem forum gemacht :-(. wie soll man da noch richtig lesen könne -.- /ooc


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Der Zwerg spaziert wankend zum Tisch, an dem Cysarion sitzt*
"Hey Orc, lust auf n Hütchenspiel?"


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

/ooc ich hab meine Augen noch, nach der GEschichte könnt ihr mich ja fragen^^/ooc off

*grinst und tippt den Zwerg an*
Wenn der Ork keine Lust hat, kann ich ja für ihn einspringen. Ich mag Hütchenspiele


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Zuckt zusammen* Weiche Daemonin *zittert ein wenig, doch ist mehr Hass als Furcht in seiner Stimme*


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

*blinzelt verwirrt*
Bitte?
*vollkommen fasungslos*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

Werter zwerg und werte druiden 
*kommt von oben gerufen und geht runter*
also erstens er hat meine eltern beleidigt da verliere ich einfach die fassung und zweitens ich habe ein paar gute paladine ausgebildet bloß ich kann solche schüler irgendwie nicht ab ich meine ich lasse ihnen schon viele sachen machen die andere Lehrer verbieten würden ganz viele Lehrer sagen zum beispiel das _sei immer höflich _ich meine jeder kann mal aus der haut fahren und dann darf man auch mal wütend sein bloßm sollte man es nicht öffentlich zeigen 
....
he krat was ist mit dir los du hast sie vorher doch auch spielen lassen versteh ich nicht jeder der nicht vollkommen böse ist hat chancen verdient und davon nicht zu wenig
*occ was ich damit mein könnt ihr oben nachlesen und dieser paladin hat seine eltern verloren während er dabei war und das wegen einem dämonenjäger und außer dem was ich mit meinen schülern mach ist doch egal
ps jabaa musst du dich immer einmischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 occ off*


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Einem Paladin gebuehrt soetwas einfach nicht. Egal wie schlimm die Beleidigung ist, wenn er sich provozieren laesst endet er wie Arthas (Nur halt nicht so gross) Klar finden es auch alle unglaublich, abwertend usw wenn ein Paladin sich so benimmt, als verkoerperung des Guten darf soetwas nicht sein.
Und nochmal, bitte halt dich etwas mehr an die Lore. Ein Paladin der Seelenruhig auf ne Daemonenjaegerin schaut und sie in schutz nimmt, dass ich nicht lache!  Und warum muss es immer was grosses Sein? Im Rp gehts ja um die Personen, nicht um ihre groesse, staerke, mut und Heldentaten ooc off

"Sie hat mich angefasst" *Seine Stimme bebt vor Wut* " Ich habe die kaelte ihrer Beruehrung gespuehrt, und ich will nichts mit Schwarzer Magie und Daemonen zu tun haben... *Spuckt ueber die Schulter, ein Aberglaube unter den Verbrechern besagt dass dies von boesen Geistern schuetzt*


----------



## Jabaa (21. Dezember 2009)

/ooc naja rp ist nunmal rp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  soladra du kannst keine augen haben^^.  wenn du ein richtiger dämonenjäger bist musst du dir bei deiner ausbildung diese rausbrennen um den dämonen in dir zu halten und die neue sicht zu bekommen.  alles auch im internet nachlesbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ooc

*schließt kurz die augen und lehnt sich zurück*
*der stuhl verformt sich dabei leicht nach hinten*

*gibt eine seufzer von sich wärend sie in gedanken ist*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

*occ ok mhh dan wecsele ich den char paldin ist dan ja wohl nichts für michocc off*
Mir wird das alles hier zu heiß
*geht zur tür hin macht sie auf undgeht raus lässt die tür offen*
occ
Name:Fehu
Klasse:Magier
Rasse:mensch 
Ausehen:Stachelig hoch fresierte haare kein bart hat eine vollkommen verzierte robe,stiefel hose,gürtel handschuhe armschienen,hat auch eine schöne hals kette 2 ringe und eine karte immer als glücksbringer dabei.
Verhalten: ist sehr zurückhaltend benaha schüchternd und kümmert sich meistens nicht um andere hast alller dings kämpfe.hat man sich mit ihm angefreundet ist er sehr nett occ off

*geht durch die tür und macht sie zu *
Herr wirt bitte ein bisschen heißes wasser 
....*geht zum kamin legt ein paar holzscheite auf und zündet den kamin per feuerfunken an setzt sich an den hintesten tisch in die hinterste ecke*


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Da scheinbar ausser der gruseligen Daemonenelfe keiner spielen will, und Magier oft Reiche Saecke sind, geht der Zwerg zu Fehu*
"Hallo mein Herr, wollen sie ein Spielchen versuchen? Wenn sie das richtige Huettchen treffen bekommen sie das doppelte ihres Einsatzes! Schauen sie"
*Legt ein Kuegelchen unter ein Huettchen und dreht sie schnell* "Erster versuch umsonst!"
*Der Wirt grinst zum Zerg rueber, meint aber nichts*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

*lacht* na gut da er umsonst ist...
mhh im ersten ist er nicht ..
im zweiten auch nicht .
im dritten


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Macht einen verwunderten Ausdruck* 
"Richtig! Das nenn ich mal eine Geschwindigkeit!"
"Wollen sie es vielleicht nochmal probieren, diesmal sollte es herausvordernder sein"
*Hebt das 3te Huettchen, wo der Ball liegt, stellt es wieder hin und wirbelt die Huettchen"


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

nein ich spiel nicht weiter ..
netter versuch aber ich kenn diese tricks
ich glaube ich würde euch arm machen *lacht herzlich*


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

*bleibt alleine am Tisch sitzten und seufzt*
Scheiß Vorurteile...
* zieht ein Stück holz aus der Tasche und ein Messer aus dem Gürtel und beginnt zu schnitzen*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

*sieht die elfin verwirrt an* wer ist das *fragt der fehu*


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

*aufseh*
Ich bin Soladra Schattenwind.
*weiterschnitz*
Werd in so ziemlich jeder Stadt steckbrieflich gesucht,kann gut sein dass euch der Name was sagt.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

"Sie ist eine verdammte Daemonin...zumindestens ist sie mit IHNEN im Bund" *Schnaubt veraechtlich*


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

*knurrt wütend*
Ich bin verdammt noch mal keine! Ich bin noch nicht mal fertig ausgebildet, das man auch sehen kann!
*schnitzt immer weiter und schon bald sind die Umrisse eines Moonkin zu erkennen*


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Knurrt genauso wuetend*
"Dann dauert es halt noch ein wenig bis ihr ganz zu DENEN gehoert, was aendert sich an der Tatsache, dass du das Licht und das Leben verraten hast und deine Seele verkauft! Elfensch*****, was hat dich dazu bewegt dem Dunklen in den Dienst zu treten?!"
*Der Hass und die Wut des Zwerges lassen ihn vergessen, dass er gerade mit einem viel maechtigerem Feind spricht*


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

JETZT LANGTS!
*wirf wütend das Messer nach dem Zwerg, verfehlt ihn allerdings um haaresbreite*
Nur mal, damit du _Rachazei_* mich auch verstehst, verrat ich dir mal ein kleines Geheimnis! Nicht ich habe verraten, ich _wurde_ verraten, und zwar von den ganzen netten Gestalten, die du als gut betrachtest! Priesterinnen, um genau zu sein! Und jetzt hälst du gefälligst deine dumme besoffene Schnautze, oder ich fühle mich gezwungen, mit dir das zu tun, was andere von meinem Schlag schon lägst mit dir gemacht hätten!




/ooc
*= Eredunisches Wort. Nicht gerade nett/ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

*lacht *
naja ich habe kein bock blut zu sehen und ja ich habe euch vom sehen her gesehen 
*zückt einen zettel*
bin kopfgeld jäger hab allerdings immoment kein bock jemand mit müh und not fertig zu machen *lacht dreckig*
ihr würdet ein hübsches sümmchen geben allerdings seht ihr euch auserhalb der gefahrenweite hab immoment nen 5 stelliges sümmchen an der angel*grinst*
ach wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch den zettel geben 
zwerg lasst nun gut sein 
und ihr elfe ich habe nichts gegen einen zwischen verdinst seht es als eine warnung
von welcher priesterin wurdet ihr veraten??


----------



## Soladra (21. Dezember 2009)

*scheint sich wieder zu beruhigen*
Das ist eine sehr lange Geschichte. Wenn ich wollt, erzähle ich sie euch...Vorrausgesetzt, ihr haut mir eswegen nicht den Kopf vom Halse, den werd ich zwar sowie so irgendwann los, aber nicht heute.
*grinst und zieht ihren Stuhl zu dem Tisch, an dem der Magier sitzt*
Doch sagt... Wessen Tod ist den Wachen über 10 000 Gold wert?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Der Zwerg ist immernoch genauso wuetend, hat aber kein bisschen Angst*
"Grml...wenn auf mich selber kein Kopfgeld ausgesetzt waere, wuerde ich dich an die Wachen verraten...
Und ich glaub euch kein Wort von dem, die Priester der Zwerge sind Wahrhaftig und Ehrbar, obwohl... von den Priestern des Elfenpacks koennte ich soetwas wirklich erwarten."


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

naja eigentlich ein ziemlich schwacher typ ist allerdings verdammt flink 500 diebstähle 1000 morde
und so weiter ich gleube der typ heißt darkon... nee*guckt auf seine liste*
aah darnion nein nicht darion und keine angst bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich kümmere mich um die großen fische mit wenig kampf keine kleinen mit viel ich könnte euch zwar besiegen und auch töten aber nur unter großen anstrengungen und daher steht ihr nicht auf meiner liste 
so und nun möchte ich gerne eure geschichte hören der typ scheint den wachen wichtig zu sein ..
12567 gold damit werde ich die kosten für die robe wieder locker wett
so aber mehr sage ich nicht..
so nun erzählt ihr*hört sehr gespannt zu*


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

ach und zwerg Dies ist meine letzte warnung*holt einen beutel raus macht ihn auf zu seheen ist ein zwerg schurken kopf *
*lacht* 100 gold kleinen delikte nichts großes imoment übertreiben die wachen 
ein bisschen zusatz verdienst kann ich immer gebrauchen so und jetzt mit euch an die stille wand*schiest ein paar eispfeile aus den fingern und nagelt den zwerg so an die wand


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*geht entnervt aus der Taverne, haut die Tuer zu* 
"Ich hau ab, fuer einen normalen Zwerg wie mich ist hier entschieden zu viel los"



ooc: Hab grade kein bock hier zu bleiben, zwischen Kopfgeldjaegern und Daemonenjaegern. Ich schau mal, vlt schau in die Taverne auch mal jemand HLABWEGS normaler rein... ich mein kein einziger meiner Diesbestricks kann hier wirken, weil alle uebermenschlich schnell sind, da hab ich 0 bock drauf zuzuhoeren, wie ihr vor euch gegenseitig prahlt... einer schiesst eispfeile aus dem handgelenk, die andere laesst Schattenklingen entspringen...nein danke


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

ooc: ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich nicht vielleicht mal mitmachen will aber das hier entwickelt sich zu genau dem was ich hasse ... ich schließe mich da dragon an :O
versucht es mal mit normalen charaktern die nicht 0815 ulta evil böse stark sind und die total abgefahrene geschichte haben -.- versucht mal was normales


----------



## Deck5 (21. Dezember 2009)

occ ok ok ich fange dann mal an brau nen dämonenjäger heil elexier zwing es soladra zu trinken entzieh allen anderen die fähigkeiten und schieße sie dann mit meinen in die luft ... was zum teufel soll das ich könnte vllt so machen das der kopfgeldjäger kein bock mehr hat und einen teil seiner fähigkeiten weg gibt aber nicht soviele das er sich von zb soladra gleich ummezeln lassen kan sondern das sie dann zb mit stirbt ... ok das mach ich er hat eh genug gold und krigt ja noch die 5 stellige zahl gold für den zwergen kopf ..
aber mehr kann ich auch nicht machen was andere machen kann ich nicht sagen aber falls soladra bock hat wieder normal zu werden das gebräu kann ich occ off


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Hab ich mir gedacht, Lore wird hier zum Klo abwischen verwendet. Ich glaub ich oeffne eine weitere Taverne auf, in Ogrimmar, also dort sollten sich weder Superstarke Kopfgeldjaeger noch Daemonenjaeger herumtreiben, nur normale Buerger und der eine oder andere veraltete Kriegsveteran...   meine Taverne steht fuer alle offen, die ernsthaft spielen ooc off, aus dem thread bin ich draussen


----------



## ipercoop (21. Dezember 2009)

/ooc 
/sign seh ich auch so , wollt nicht das hier monster helden sind aber hier springt ne dämonjägerin , nen ober pro pala der illidan haut und uns alle fertig machen könnte ..
yooo übertreiben und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
werde mich auch ggf melden wenn sichs mal bessert
/ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

occ Der pala ist tot 
ende spiel jetzt mit nem mage der sich zur ruhe legt 
was soladra macht kann ich nicht ändern!! occ off

He elfe falls ihr denkt bei illidan ists gut so habt ihr euch geschnitten 
tipp von mir macht die ausbildung zu end eund trinkt dann das hier*stellt ein elexier hin es wird euch sofort zu dieser taverne bringen da ich ja ab jetzt hier bin hab bei dem wirt noch nen lebensgefallen gut *grinst*

occ ist es besser so? occ off*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

da keiner reden will mach mir ein paar fläschen und elexiere*krammt in der tasche rum holt ein paar fläschen und phiolen raus und ein paar kräuter*
*macht alles fertig und fängt an zu brauen*


----------

